# Teacher plans to move from USA to Canada



## tomy (Aug 9, 2009)

Hi Everyone,
Good Morning!! It's a great forum!
I live and work in Atlanta, USA.I'm a Math/science teacher working in a public school for last 5 years.Planning to move to Canada 2010 May.Looking for teacher position in Canada.Looking forward sharing experiences from members.
Thanks
Tomy


----------



## mamachka (Aug 7, 2009)

*Hi tomy*

I really don't have anything to add...but we are a family in Fl, contemplating the same thing.

Not being nosey, but maybe you can add what contributed to your decision. Then other expats may jump in and add what they think. 

For example we are very friendly Northerners and are living here in Fl. several years. We feel the climate (not the weather) is very cool. The people are NOT friendly...and often in this state they are very transient (from somewhere else that they end up returning to).

We do not feel a sense of community or permanency here and we have been here for years. And yet people down here speak negatively about Northerners!

We yearn for the change of seasons, but not brutal Winters, a friendlier community and are open at this point for a complete change. We are looking at the Vancouver area (or if we can figure out the names of the towns that are the less expensive outskirts) but not too brutal a commute for hubby's work.

How about you?


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

tomy said:


> Hi Everyone,
> Good Morning!! It's a great forum!
> I live and work in Atlanta, USA.I'm a Math/science teacher working in a public school for last 5 years.Planning to move to Canada 2010 May.Looking for teacher position in Canada.Looking forward sharing experiences from members.
> Thanks
> Tomy


Unfortunately getting in to Canada as an immigrant is not an easy proposition. There are only two ways, one being if your occupation is on THE LIST of 38 occupations considered needed by Canada. Teachers are not one of the occupations. The other way requires you have pre-arranged employment.


----------

